# Help! Accidentally formatted sd card after I wiped my Thunderbolt



## amp21x (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, so I was going to flash a new ROM, I rebooted into clockwork recovery and I wiped data, cache, and then I accidentally formatted my sd card with all of my backup's on it, so whenever I try to boot up my phone it never boots because I wiped everything.









Is there any way I can get it back to stock?


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd suggest pulling out the SD card, put a ROM on it through your computer, and then flash it. I'm not sure if RUU will work if your phone doesn't boot.


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

Just dl a stock rooted Rom and flash it. U could also chk around on Google for any data recovery tools that might help get some stuff back

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

amp21x said:


> Ok, so I was going to flash a new ROM, I rebooted into clockwork recovery and I wiped data, cache, and then I accidentally formatted my sd card with all of my backup's on it, so whenever I try to boot up my phone it never boots because I wiped everything.
> 
> Is there any way I can get it back to stock?










I had that happen once before too. I was going fast and with sdcard and system right next to each other, I accidentally wiped my card. Easiest way I can think of would be to download the rom with a PC and by either using a card reader or by (I think cwm can do this) turning on USB storage - turning your phone into the card reader then flashing the rom like normal. After my sdcard accident I flashed twrp (2.0 is nothing short of amazing) and never looked back til I rooted the xoom and nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Flash a ROM? You don't need an SD card to boot a ROM.


----------



## amp21x (Nov 22, 2011)

I figured it out. I just mounted my sd card through clockwork recovery (had no clue you could do that) and copied a ROM on there and just flashed it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!










Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

amp21x said:


> I figured it out. I just mounted my sd card through clockwork recovery (had no clue you could do that) and copied a ROM on there and just flashed it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Guess I saw this too late. That's what I was gonna suggest.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

amp21x said:


> I figured it out. I just mounted my sd card through clockwork recovery (had no clue you could do that) and copied a ROM on there and just flashed it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


That's a good thing to learn. I mount in recovery more than I mount in the OS, probably.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

It's too late now (or probably is) but there are recovery tools that you could have tried on the card to get back the files, even when you do a format. The least of my concerns would be the ROM file. Things like pictures, videos, etc are what I'd hate to lose...


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

You just reminded me: its time to copy my SD card to my PC again! .

DougB.


----------

